# closet lighting



## fuggenthaler (Feb 18, 2006)

Since the days of sticking a 60 watt bulb in a closet is over I would like to hear of different options to play with in replacement of this. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Florescent is a popular option.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

To take fire's one step further, in a small closet, place the fixture on the inside, directly over the opening. This will light the hanging clothes along with the shelving.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

A recessed can with a glass trim always works\looks nice. Check NEC & local codes to make sure you place it correctly. (Not within 6" of the front of the shelf etc...) Also, any closet 6 sq/ft or larger needs a light.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh noooo. Not a recessed with a glass trim! Old school and terrible light. Most only take a 40 watt lamp.

I use T-12 under counter fluorescent fixtures with good color lamps, mounter right above the door frame as Teetor stated. It does exactly what he said. It lights the shelf and the hangers really well.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh noooo. Not a recessed with a glass trim! Old school and terrible light. Most only take a 40 watt lamp.
> 
> I use T-12 under counter fluorescent fixtures with good color lamps, mounter right above the door frame as Teetor stated. It does exactly what he said. It lights the shelf and the hangers really well.


T-12 would be old school where I'm from but I guess it would be ok in a closet as long as it was not a flicker start.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I'd sooner use T-8 but they are kind of hard to find around here. It's T-12, or T-5 with a max of around 30". I like to use 36" and 48" fixtures. Very good coverage that way.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I use T12 rapid start fixtures right above the door trim on the inside. I think that's pretty much SOP for new construction nowadays. 

I generally use a fixture that's nearly as long as the closet door opening is wide. A 24" or 36" for closets with a single door, a 48" for bypass and bifold openings, and combinations of both for longer closet openings. For walk in closets, I just mount one or several boxes in the middle of the closet for a standard enclosed flush ceiling fixture to be selected by the customer or GC.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'd sooner use T-8 but they are kind of hard to find around here. It's T-12, or T-5 with a max of around 30". I like to use 36" and 48" fixtures. Very good coverage that way.


 Oh well that is easy. I buy the $18 2-lanp fixture at the depot, toss their ballast and put in one of my own. Or a one lamp strip with a tube guard. Electronic ballast can be pretty reasonable if you don't mind hunting.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

The Juno cans we use accomadate a 60w bulb. I know the light isn't as good as a 3' flour., but a lot of custys in my area want "higher" end stuff, which includes recessed lighting. It has a cleaner look, and most GC's can charge more for it. I personally would not want flour. lighting in my 1million+ dollar house. And the 60w casts enough light for a closet.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Another idea for you to consider, regardless of the type of light you use. A friend of mine has all the lights in his closets hooked up so that as soon as you open the door(s) the light comes on. Very nice little touch.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

fridaymean said:


> The Juno cans we use accomadate a 60w bulb. I know the light isn't as good as a 3' flour., but a lot of custys in my area want "higher" end stuff, which includes recessed lighting. It has a cleaner look, and most GC's can charge more for it. I personally would not want flour. lighting in my 1million+ dollar house. And the 60w casts enough light for a closet.


 I just can't understand why fluorescent still has a bad rep. If the light coverage is great, and the color is good, what is the problem. I think stuck up rich people is the problem.


Sorry, but a recssed can with a glass trim is not even close to what I would consider "high end". And the light sucks.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

When it comes to lightening in closets. Different areas have different code requirements some stricter than others.


----------



## bigjay (Jan 18, 2006)

I use more recess than anything else. The amount of light is never a problem.
I use as many cans as it takes to get the job done. In bigger walk in closets
I use preset dimmers. Ninety percent of my customers ask me for recess and
love the dimming capabilty. I have yet to see a good looking flourescent strip fixture. The good coverage, good color aspect of the small flourescent strip fixture mounted above the door frame is debateable. I much prefer the downlighting offered by the ceiling mounted recess.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Jay, I should have prefaced this whole thing with the fact that I am talking about typical smaller closets. Walk-ins are another story.
I actually prefer fixtures in WICs.

And no one is saying the flour over the door is "small". I usually go as big as possible. If the closet is say 6' wide I go with a 3' or 4' fixture. My wife has a 10' wide wall closet and I put two 3' in, one over each door.
And the ugly factor doesn't enter into it. You never see the fixture. Unless of course you lean way into the closet and look behind you and over your head...or you're changing the lamp.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> You never see the fixture. Unless of course you lean way into the closet and look behind you and over your head...or you're changing the lamp.


Right... that's exacltly why I have no problem using them, even in higher end work. You never see them. Naturally, I don't have a problem using fixtures or cans in a walk-in closet. In fact, that's what I use. Sometimes I use a cloud light fluorescent. Just depends on what the customer wants. 

I did a job for a guy that had some kind of eye problem that fluorescents caused him troubles. I mounted xenon under cabinet fixtures right above the door header in much the same manner as the fluorescent strips. Not as much light, but I guess it was better for his eyes. Weird.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

md, some of us can see the cyclic rate of flouro's. I find it normally obnoxious and it can lead to a headache after a few hours when viewing a CRT screen in the same room. I have met some people who are more sensitive and have severe symptoms such as nausea and vertigo.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Flicker rate on a mag ballast is about 120 hertz. E ballasts run about 40000 to 50000 Hz.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Man Rob you must be running some hotrod ballasts there as I thought they were about 20k to 25K, but it is still way to fast for the human eye to see.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

stars13bars2 said:


> Man Rob you must be running some hotrod ballasts there as I thought they were about 20k to 25K, but it is still way to fast for the human eye to see.


I think your talking oscillation or modulation. Flicker should be double so the mags oscillate at 60 Hz.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

You are exactly right on that. It must have been getting late, or the light was bad, or it was quitting time, or maybe I was just mistaken. I stand corrected.:thumbsup:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Good, I finally got one right.:clap: 

Hey on your flag I have a disagreement which I'll post under off-trade. 3 bars I think.


----------



## atari (Feb 9, 2006)

People claim that Flour. Lights will eventually fade dark clothing.

Also it's a psychological thing......Flour. Lights remind you of work, a hall, an auditorium, the garage, etc...........it's nice to keep them out of the bedrooms. Kitchen, garage, pantry, and maybe a hallway closet.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

With the right color lamps all that is untrue.

Fade clothes? How the heck long is a closet light on anyway?


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Just showshow far we've fallen in this country, worrying if were going to see a fixture inside a small closet, above and behind us! If it's going to fade our clothes in the few minutes it's on, if we can rig it to turn on when opening a door, give me a break. This reminds me of all the yuppies out there who only drink bottled water, buy a Lexus because it's windshield wipers go on automaticly when a drop of rain hits, think that ABS breaks will stop on a dime on ice, and save thier namby pamby ass. A closet light is a light is a light......................


----------



## atari (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I have fallen asleep many a night with the closet light on.

Granted I just have an Inc. bulb in my closet.


----------

